# New milk stand!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Me and my dad made this PVC pipe collapsable milkstand it is really really light and easy to move.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

OH MY GOSH!

How innovative and cool, how does it work. Well? Does it wobble?


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

That's awsome! Way to go!!  
I wish mine were lighter.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I really love it, it is so adjustable. It doesn't wobble at all - it's really sturdy. And the mat comes off as well. I really wanted one that was weather proof and easy to take to shows. I'll take it apart tomorrow and take photos.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Ah! That is so neat! What a great idea! It seems like it would be more sanitary than wood as well (wood absorbs liquid and germs). Mom's a nurse, LOL, so I'm all about cleanliness. Congrats! :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow if my dad wasn't so busy I would ask him to help me make it!!

I want a metal one just because it is more sanitary because I can clean it better but that would work just as well. Hmmm


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is very neat!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love PVC pipe, because it is so light. And I like that it is so adjustable. I am thinking of having lower legs for when I put the preggo does up there so they can't hurt themselves.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oooo! That looks nice! Do you have plans or where did you get those plans?? We really need a light milk stand to take to shows. We will have 1-3 does in milk to show this year.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yea, that cool.
Do you have plans for it or did you just make it yourself?


----------



## Shazzy (Oct 16, 2007)

That's really creative. I have to build a milkstand soon. Do you have an estimate of how much the parts cost?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I really don't know, probably about $100 - $120?? The folded down photos will have to wait until tomorrow, cuz it's storming right now.... Nope we didn't use a plan. We made it up :idea:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yours looks almost identical to mine!!! We built ours about 3 or 4 months ago. Its pvc pipe as well. I LOVE mine!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol, thats cool! I love mine, I had to make it big enough for Senshi's head to fet through the bars (he has a big head lol)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that is just too cool!! :clap:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

That is the coolest thing! Now you got me thinking. Mine is made out of wood, and the stupid cats have scratched it up so it doesn't look very nice... plus it is really big and heavy and hard to take to shows. I was thinking I would have to buy a metal one sometime, but I LOVE this. Nice job!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! It is easier to move with two people because it is large, but it is really light weight, I was surprised at how light it was.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

wow that is great. i have to of the metal ones & they are heavy when you have to take them to the shows plus you have to keep painting them so they look good.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

wow that would make hoof trimming so much esier, we our going to lowes tomarow hopefully i can but some lumber for a stand


----------

